# INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing



## manblue (Dec 25, 2006)

I deleted a lot of stuff of my hard drive to make my computer fresh again.
But now it won't boot up from the hard drive. And when I insert the windows xp pro CD to reinstall windows it starts loading fine and than the following error message come up

"INF file txtsetup.sif is corrupt or missing , status 47872.
 Setup annot continue, Press any key to exit."

So what could I do to fix this error message so that I could reinstall windows. Oh yeah and I am not trying to recover files or anything. Actually I want to make it 100%  new  

And I don't think I would need the boot up disks because it loads fine until i get that error message, or woud I need it?


----------



## subtle (Feb 9, 2007)

Try to download bootup floppy disks and try with that...
I think you need 6 disks for that.


----------



## henryjsaunders (Feb 10, 2007)

Thats weird because i don't have it on my coputer but it works fine?


----------



## Schonza (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are wishing to reinstall windows with a fresh install, back up all your docs and files that you want to keep, then restart your comp, go into bios, change your boot priorities to make your cd-rom drive boot up first, then save changes and exit. Put your os cd in, then it should prompt you to press a key to boot off cd or install windows. (can't remember exactly)

From there follow the prompts, then delete your partiton/s and repartition it and reinstall windows. shouldnt take more than 35-45 mins.


----------

